# Harness Girth Extenders



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are girth extenders for a mini harness? I am buying a harness that will fit both of my minis, but one of them has put on a bit of weight. My mom said she had one for her riding horse, but is there one for minis? Any links would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 6, 2011)

I ordered the whole new girth. Had to have it custom made. But it works for all my horses. Do not know why harnessess provide such measley girths. What is the cost of a couple of extra inches??


----------



## Minimor (Sep 6, 2011)

I just bought a longer girth--it depends on what length your girth is, but if it is one of the standard Mini sizes all you have to do is buy a pony girth and that will add anywhere from 2 to 5 inches. I think the Mini girths I've had were 9 and 10 inches long; my pony girths are 13 and 14" long.

I haven't seen any girth extenders--and I don't honestly think they would work too well anyway; too many opportunities for pinching with the extra buckles and strap lengths. I too had girth extenders for my English saddles, but really don't see the same sort of thing working for a driving girth.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 6, 2011)

My husband just received a new pairs harness and one of his boys can be a bit ...erm,shall we say portly?... The maker included a girth extender for the one harness. It has NOT been used so I can't say whether it is a good idea or not but it is available. Turned out chunky's diet has been working and he no longer requires the extension so we removed it when we were fitting the harnesses to the horses. It will possibly hang on a hook in the tack room forever now lol but if it were required I'd have it there to try.


----------



## LazyRanch (Sep 13, 2011)

Would it not be healthier for the horse, and less inviting of opportunity for pinching or galling, to simply better manage exercise and feed programs?

As harness was explained to me, by a pretty good harness maker, it is more a question of proportional fit, and where the buckles end up, then cost of leather that determines the length of girth.

Adding a second set buckles is one thing when the horse is 17hh. However, when the entire girth of the horse is less than a hefty man's belt, there isn't room to allow for 1" of buckle, strap and holes, plus another buckle, wrap straps - or quick release buckle(!) and an elbow. (Having said that, if it's VERY temporary, i.e. horse on diet and exercising every day, I did see someone using a cut off stirrup leather for a week)

Spend the money and get a girth that fits, or diet, exercise and don't let him pudge out again!



fourluckyhorseshoes said:


> Does anyone know if there are girth extenders for a mini harness? I am buying a harness that will fit both of my minis, but one of them has put on a bit of weight.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree- just get a longer girth for your second horse.



LazyRanch said:


> Would it not be healthier for the horse, and less inviting of opportunity for pinching or galling, to simply better manage exercise and feed programs? ...don't let him pudge out again!


Ha! If only it were that easy.




Injured horse, stall rest, absolutely no vigorous exercise tolerated for almost two years, and the only way to sooth him and keep the ulcers away was constant food. Yep, you know, his girth didn't exactly fit when I first put his saddle back on him this year!!





And since the only way to work the weight off him was to drive him, well....let's just say I sure wished I'd had a longer girth or a stirrup leather available for the few weeks it took to get his waistline back down.



(As it was I could _just_ get it buckled on the last holes but it was a fight to do so!) I know many people who have to practically starve their little air ferns to keep them from ballooning over the winter and you hate to do that for fear of causing colic or ulcers. By the time that longer girth arrives in the mail they've usually slimmed down again- hence the perceived need for a temporary way to lengthen the girth.

Leia


----------

